# Help with acoustic treatments for new theater room



## cavediver (May 13, 2011)

I'm currently in the process of building out a small/medium size home theater and am in need of help with acoustical treatments for the room. To start and give some background info; the room is 14'W X 17'L X 8' 4"H. The side and back walls are 2X4 insulated with blown fiberglass and a layer of 3/4 ship lap pine covered with 1/4" sheetrock. The screen wall is bare studs right now. The floor is oak with 3/4 shiplap pine subfloor over an open crawlspace. The floor will be carpeted. The ceiling is covered with 3/4 shiplap pine covered with 1/2" sheetrock. Ceiling insulation in the attic is 14" of blown celulose. I'm planning two rows of 3 - Palliser Rhumba seats. The speakers are Dali Helicon 400 LR and Dali Helicon C200 center. The speakers will have to live in the room. Side and rear surrounds will most likely be Paradigm ADP-590s. Current sub is an SVS PB12 Plus/2, but it's pretty big for this size room, so I'll probably get a new SVS PB13 Ultra to go in the room. The entry door is in the right rear of the room. As of now the room is a bare slate and I can pretty much do whatever it takes to make the room acoustically correct.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

There are some basic acoustic treatments that you can plan for..

Acoustic insulation on the front wall..floor to ceiling..
Bass traps in all 4 corners..again floor to ceiling..and if you don't want to be able to see the front traps, then you will need to put in a screen wall..
First and second reflection points on the side walls..
Acoustic panel/s on the rear wall...

That's pretty much minimum requirements..


----------



## cavediver (May 13, 2011)

I'm not really looking for minimum requirements. I want the room to be treated properly. There is no option to do a screen wall with AT screen. Where are the first and second reflection points?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

cavediver said:


> I'm not really looking for minimum requirements. I want the room to be treated properly. There is no option to do a screen wall with AT screen. Where are the first and second reflection points?


http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../5920-help-first-reflection-mirror-trick.html


----------



## cavediver (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------

